# Bent tripod leg



## TeenTog (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey all-

While on a trip to the Smokies earlier this summer, my tripod fell over (thankfully without my camera on it), onto some rocks and ended up with a bent lower section of one of the legs. The bend isn't too severe, but it's enough that it won't retract fully into the leg section above it. 

Here's what I've tried: Placing it in between two boards, and then using strong (not studio) clamps to push the boards together and straighten out the leg. However, as soon as I take the clamps off, the leg goes back to its bent position. 

What I'm Thinking of Doing: Same setup as above, but adding a bit of heat (from a lighter or aim-and-flame) to soften up the leg enough so that when it cools, it straightens out. 

Any suggestions, warnings, or recommendations would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 4, 2014)

Could you post a photo? It'd be easier knowing what it looks like.

Jim


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 4, 2014)

Aluminum? 

I'd take it apart and find a wooden dowel, maybe two different sizes to push down the tube, first the smaller dowel, then the larger. If its the lower section, I might even leave the dowel in place since it will likely bend again.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 4, 2014)

email the manufacturer.... you can usually get spare parts from most of them.....


----------



## TeenTog (Oct 4, 2014)

[quoteCould you post a photo? It'd be easier knowing what it looks like.
][/quote]

I will later when I have more time, but for now I'll just say that its slightly curved. 



> email the manufacturer.... you can usually get spare parts from most of them.....


I'd prefer to take care of it myself rather than go through the hassle and expense of purchasing replacement parts, if possible.


----------



## tolusina (Oct 4, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Aluminum?
> 
> I'd take it apart and find a wooden dowel, maybe two different sizes to push down the tube, first the smaller dowel, then the larger. If its the lower section, I might even leave the dowel in place since it will likely bend again.


I like the way you're thinking here.
I'm thinking similarly only using a steel pipe as an internal anvil to keep things round, judicious hammering on the bends to straighten.
Leaving a dowel in place as a stiffener sounds brilliant, I'm also thinking steel electrical conduit, copper water pipe or aluminum tubing.

Teen, for a metal forming heat source you're going to need more than a lighter. Consider a basic propane torch from any hardware store, very inexpensive. For more heat, switch out the propane bottle for Mapp gas. 

If you see an oxygen/propane or oxygen/Mapp torch, keep walking right past. All I've ever gotten from those is a lighter wallet. They blow through both gasses in a big hurry, they don't begin to approach the heating capability of a real oxygen/acetylene set which really is the next and comparatively expensive step up from a simple propane or Mapp torch.

I like a hose between my torch head and bottle but adding one usually costs more than the torch kit.
Do not use a pocket butane lighter to ignite any torch, it can become a literal bomb in your hand, use a sparker.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi TeenTog. 
Jim is right, a pic will help, is it kinked, or just a gradual curve? A kink would in my opinion make it a terminal case for that leg, I would never feel comfortable putting any value on the top! Mt Spokane's idea of reinforcing the leg with a dowel might encourage me to add a camera that I like to use to the top but....
If however it is a gradual curve, the leg could be saved, you are not far off with your boards and clamp idea, but you have to over straighten the leg to return it to straight, you will need three stacks of coins (there are better things out there but most of us got a few coins) or small pieces of wood or plastic about 10mm 3/8" thick for supports, put the leg, preferably removed from the rest of the tripod, on two of the supports with the bow upwards then place the third support on the high point of the bend and apply pressure. Use the boards and clamps or just bear down on it by hand. 
DO NOT try this freehand, like over a knee, you will almost certainly overdo it and probably break the tube! 
The supports act a limits to the over straighten. If this does not work, increase the height of the supports in small increments until the leg straightens. 

Hope this helps, I tried to do a sketch to show this but darned if I can stick it here! I might be able to PM it to you if you think it would help, I'm not an artist that's why I took up photography so it is not a great sketch! 

Cheers, Graham. 

PS unless you know what you are doing do not add heat to aluminium, it is prone to changing from solid to fluid without displaying colours before it runs! It will not turn orange or red just into a puddle!


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 4, 2014)

TeenTog said:


> I'd prefer to take care of it myself rather than go through the hassle and expense of purchasing replacement parts, if possible.




Tubes are not fun to straighten out.

If it is kinked, forget it.

If it is a gradual bend, you will have to over-bend it to get it to be straight after the tension is left off.

When bending it, you do not want to crush the tube into an oval shape. a hardwood dowel up the middle of the tube is the best way to go... using a copper pipe up the middle is a bad idea... both will go oval together. You might want to sand the dowel down to as close of an exact size as possible.... mounting the dowel in a large chuck and 60 grit paper will let you remove stock fairly quickly and evenly... hopefully you know someone with a woodworking lathe, that's the best tool for the job...

you are going to have three contact points.... one in the curve, and one to each side. You run the least risk of damaging the leg further if you take some pieces of wood, drilling a hole the same diameter as the leg, and slipping them over the leg to use the points to apply pressure from. This will further help avoid flat spots from the clamping and bending.

Be very careful if it is aluminum.... Aluminum breaks very easy after it has been bent.

hope this helps!


----------



## TeenTog (Oct 4, 2014)

> Jim is right, a pic will help, is it kinked, or just a gradual curve?



It's just a gradual curve. It's actually hard to see that it's misshapen until you really look at it closely. 




> If it is a gradual bend, you will have to over-bend it to get it to be straight after the tension is left off.
> 
> When bending it, you do not want to crush the tube into an oval shape. a hardwood dowel up the middle of the tube is the best way to go... using a copper pipe up the middle is a bad idea... both will go oval together. You might want to sand the dowel down to as close of an exact size as possible.... mounting the dowel in a large chuck and 60 grit paper will let you remove stock fairly quickly and evenly... hopefully you know someone with a woodworking lathe, that's the best tool for the job...



It seems like the dowel Idea is a popular one. I o know someone with a lathe, so I'll probably try this first. 

Thanks everyone for the advice!


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Oct 4, 2014)

I know of two cases where Giotto have replaced tripod leg sections free, yes they didn't even charge for postage. Well worth an E Mail to the manufacturer.


----------

